# IBS C and bloating helped by FODMAP?



## Muze (Aug 31, 2007)

I have been working with a dietician on low FODMAP diet for a few weeks. I take Resolor ( and have for some time)and find that,in the last week,I have stools more easily.However,I am still very bloated and this is making me really frustrated after all he efforts I am making.
Does anyone on here with IBS C find that a low FODMAP diet approach has helped? I get the impression it is much more helpful for IBS D?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

in my experience, a low fodmap diet does reduce bloating and gas but no, it does not help with constipation per se. a lot of fodmaps have compounds in them that in addition to being gassy also tend to draw water into the stool and so tend to loosen stools. these are the foods one often finds in diets recommended to help relieve constipation. so while eating low fodmap helped with my gas and bloating, it did not help my constipation at all.

that's good that you have resolor in your country. i've read many success stories about it and do wish it were available here in the usa.

have you been tested for SIBO--small intestine bacterial overgrowth? symptoms of sibo include bloating and constipation.

http://www.siboinfo.com/

good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Muze (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you Annie.Only just seen this....
Actually,it turns out that my constipation problem has improved a lot - but not the bloating!! ( I am now on here trying to find out if anyone has had the same experience!)
Cannot understand why I am still bloated...Am being so careful with the diet so it is really frustrating.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if bloating is still a problem, ask your gastro doc about getting tested for SIBO. that can really cause bloating.


----------

